# Lizards > Chameleons >  My panther chameleon!

## JR Exotics

Obviously, he hates the camera. He's almost 5 months now and his colors are starting to show.

----------


## dr del

Heh heh,

I love it when they get all feisty.  :Very Happy: 


dr del

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I love these!  Yours is amazing.  Hopefully one day I will have enough energy with all my current projects to get one.  They are by far the most attractive lizard today!

----------


## llovelace

He so cute  :Smile:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

He's so adorable! Loving those poses  :ROFL:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

He's cute! What locale is he?

----------


## Trolle

my guess would be a nosy be
nice chameleon, i should really post some pics of my chammies(wich were my first reptiles  :Smile:  )

----------


## perfectpythons

> I love these!  Yours is amazing.  Hopefully one day I will have enough energy with all my current projects to get one.  They are by far the most attractive lizard today!


Same here. I love the colors of these

----------


## JR Exotics

Yep, he's a Nosy Be. He'll be 1yr in March already and is now a beautiful blue

----------


## gbvcy

They look co cool...his colors has changed?

----------

